# Good food show at NEC in June



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

We will be going to the NEC to visit the BBC Summer Festival which includes the Good food show and Gardeners World on Saturday 15th. June See here Good Food I have read various posts about staying on the car park overnight and we have decided to aim to stay on the East car park. If anyone else is going the promo code to buy tickets at £14 is SS1 If you see us there give us a Hello, we are in the Lunar Champ. Frank and Linda


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Frank

I would check carefully with the organisers before you plan to do that. When a few of us did that last October, we were requested to move off. They (the security people) said that "the rules had changed". All of us had imbibed a few beers, and were unable to drive, so they 'let us' stay, but we were told it wouldn't be allowed at all in future.

Gerald


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Gerald I'll do that and post here tomorrow, Frank


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I tried to contact the NEC but I didn't get anywhere so it looks like I will be heading for a CL nearby if I can find one I will have a look tomorrow (Sat)
Frank


----------

